# Compressor doesn’t even try to start



## Emmitt25 (6 mo ago)

So I have recently bought this compressor (Craftsman CMXECXM601) second hand. Visual, it looks new, ran fine a few times and now it won’t even try to turn on. It has a new pressure switch and check valve. 240v coming from the wall plug to the switch, 240v from the switch to the connections on the motor BUT when I flip the switch on, nothing happens. No humming, no buzzing, no attempt to start and then cutting off. Nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

make sure the new pressure switch is wired right and the contacts are working right.

with the power disconnected:
check the motor windings with an ohm meter.

snap some pix of the motor tag


----------



## Emmitt25 (6 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> make sure the new pressure switch is wired right and the contacts are working right.
> 
> with the power disconnected:
> check the motor windings with an ohm meter.
> ...


I’m not entirely sure where the “motor windings” are located but I took photos of what I did test. Also, a picture of the motor tag.


----------



## Emmitt25 (6 mo ago)

Bump


----------



## animal (Jan 11, 2022)

I believe the pressure switch should have power on the 2 outside screws & the motor load on the 2 center screws . There should be a diagram inside of the pressure switch cover . I don't know where you are , but if your in a real cold area you want to open the drain valve in the tank before trying to start . Did you mess with the wires on the motor or just the pressure switch ? What happens if you use a piece of wood or plastic to push the contacts closed do you get any action ?
Is the motor wired for 110 or 220 ? 
animal


----------

